# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Virtytet e nje femre per te qene perfekt ndaj nje mashkulli

## blueyes

Hola te gjitheve kudo qe jeni...
Ju shkruan Ami nga Spanja,ku dielli ne keto momente rrezaton kudo e me frymezon mua te hap tema te tilla....
Tju shtjelloj me pak fjale qellimin tim...
Dua te di brenda mundesive sigurisht,si shoke qe ju konsideroj pasi ekskluzive i drejtohem meshkujve te forumit,se cfare ne te vertete nje femer do ta bente perfekte ne syte e nje mashkulli????
Cilat jane ato gjera, qe vertet kane rendesi per juve???
Cju ben te lumtur nelidhje me sjelljen e saj,te folurit,dominante apo ne te kundert????
Eshte  evertete qe nje mashkulli te zgjuar nuk i konvenon prania e nje femre te zgjuare pasi plas sherri?????
Deri ne cfare shkalle vleresohet inteligjenca e nje femre????
Dhe se fundi dhe me kryesorja do te doja te dija me shume gjera per boten e brendeshme te nje mashkulli,cilat jane misteret qe ju fshihni nga ne???
Tema eshte drejtuar me seriozitet dhe dashamiresi mirekuptim dhe mirebesim...
Ju lutem pergjigjet tuaja te sinqerta hidhini ne nje nga faqet e forumit....

Me respekt Ami!!!!1

----------


## Pog17

1) Personaliteti ne kuptimin e gjere pra, shpirmadhesia, dashuria, sinqeriteti. 
2) Bukuria

----------


## Dito

> Hola te gjitheve kudo qe jeni...
> Ju shkruan Ami nga Spanja,ku dielli ne keto momente rrezaton kudo e me frymezon mua te hap tema te tilla....
> Tju shtjelloj me pak fjale qellimin tim...
> Dua te di brenda mundesive sigurisht,si shoke qe ju konsideroj pasi ekskluzive i drejtohem meshkujve te forumit,se cfare ne te vertete nje femer do ta bente perfekte ne syte e nje mashkulli????
> Cilat jane ato gjera, qe vertet kane rendesi per juve???
> Cju ben te lumtur nelidhje me sjelljen e saj,te folurit,dominante apo ne te kundert????
> Eshte  evertete qe nje mashkulli te zgjuar nuk i konvenon prania e nje femre te zgjuare pasi plas sherri?????
> Deri ne cfare shkalle vleresohet inteligjenca e nje femre????
> Dhe se fundi dhe me kryesorja do te doja te dija me shume gjera per boten e brendeshme te nje mashkulli,cilat jane misteret qe ju fshihni nga ne???
> ...


Pershendetje:

Ehhh femrat! mistere dhe apologji dashurore per ne meshkujt. Shume eshte e shume do thuhet, ja po them edhe une dicka. Tek nje femer simpatizoj seriozitetin e saj pasi vetem keshtu ajo me terheq, tek nje femer me terheq  melankolia e saj ne fytyren engjellore qe vete zoti i fali, tek nje femer simpatizoj inteligjencen e mprehte jo per dinakeri por per miqesi pa fund packa se kjo eshte nje veti e rralle tek femrat e sotme qe jane te prirura ne dinakeri e cila nuk konceptohet si inteligjence.  femer dominante eshte problemi i vetvetes dhe askujt tjeter pasi do torturoje nje mashkull per nje kohe te shkurter, por vetveten gjithe jeten. Sot eshte vertet guxim i madh ti shprehesh nje kritike nje femre pasi te hudhet ne fyt e te ben namin gje e cila e ben te  pa preferueshme qofte ne shoqeri qofte ne sentimentalizem. Jane vertet pak ato femra te cilat dine te menaxhojne bukur nje mashkull, te arrijne ate qe duan me hiret e nje femre me tingullin e bukur te zerit te tyre, me buzeqeshjen qe fal shprese e dashuri.

Meshkujt:

Shpesh ne jemi problemi, shpesh ne jemi dhimbja, shpesh ne jemi alegria, shpesh ne jemi rrenimi. E kush me shume se ju femrat mund te na analizoni me mire pa qellimin dashakeqes te ofezes e ironise.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Pershendetje:
> Shume eshte e shume do thuhet


lol...me fal qe po qesh por ngaqe ke shkruar shume per femrat, kjo fjalia lart mu duk per te qeshur :P




> Sot eshte vertet guxim i madh ti shprehesh nje kritike nje femre pasi te hudhet ne fyt e te ben namin gje e cila e ben te pa preferueshme qofte ne shoqeri qofte ne sentimentalizem. Jane vertet pak ato femra te cilat dine te menaxhojne bukur nje mashkull, te arrijne ate qe duan me hiret e nje femre me tingullin e bukur te zerit te tyre, me buzeqeshjen qe fal shprese e dashuri.


varet cfare lloj kritike eshte, nje femer zakonisht te hidhet ne fyt per kritika qe nuk i pershtatin asaj, prandaj mos ja hidh fajin vajzave... ishalla gjen nje "zocke" qe me kritikat qe do ti japesh ajo do ti marri ter gezim dhe me zerin e saj melodik do te te "ciceroj" falemindert duke buzeqeshur si nje engjell  :sarkastik:  

mos e merr per keq odeon por ti kur kritikon vajzat shqiptare ke tendenc ti futesh te tera ne nje thes, dhe ti ulesh...dhe mashkulli s'pranon kritikat, pse kane te drejte ata te hidhen perpjete dhe femra te rri urte duke pranuar cfare thone?

----------


## Alket123

> Sot eshte vertet guxim i madh ti shprehesh nje kritike nje femre pasi te hudhet ne fyt e te ben namin gje e cila e ben te pa preferueshme qofte ne shoqeri qofte ne sentimentalizem.


Si gjithmone i gabuar odeon ose ne rastet qe kam pare ke qene i gabuar.

1) Nuk qenke i martuar dhe 2) nuk qenke ne Amerike. Provoje ne Amerike ku do  perfundosh, do besh sherr do te ndaje gruaja, gruaja do jetoje me parate e tua deri sa te vdesi. Ligjet per Alimonies te sanksionuara ne kodet penale te Shteteve te Bashkuara te Amerikes.


Ne Arabi sundon burri. Ne Amerike sundon gruaja. Shikoje ne forum kush bertet per Islamin, meshkujt apo femrat?

----------


## Dito

> Si gjithmone i gabuar odeon ose ne rastet qe kam pare ke qene i gabuar.
> 
> 1) Nuk qenke i martuar dhe 2) nuk qenke ne Amerike. Provoje ne Amerike ku do  perfundosh, do besh sherr do te ndaje gruaja, gruaja do jetoje me parate e tua deri sa te vdesi. Ligjet per Alimonies te sanksionuara ne kodet penale te Shteteve te Bashkuara te Amerikes.
> 
> 
> Ne Arabi sundon burri. Ne Amerike sundon gruaja. Shikoje ne forum kush bertet per Islamin, meshkujt apo femrat?


O Artan nje gje s`mora vesh une ti je arab, amerikan, apo shqiptar. C`me duhet mua se c`bejne amerikanet dhe arabet une jam mashkull shqiptar dhe do flas per femrat shqiptare. Per femrat e tjera na fol ti meqe je shumekombesh.

----------


## Dito

> varet cfare lloj kritike eshte, nje femer zakonisht te hidhet ne fyt per kritika qe nuk i pershtatin asaj, prandaj mos ja hidh fajin vajzave... ishalla gjen nje "zocke" qe me kritikat qe do ti japesh ajo do ti marri ter gezim dhe me zerin e saj melodik do te te "ciceroj" falemindert duke buzeqeshur si nje engjell


Daja yllo nuk shkruan qe ju ti hidheni ne fyt sa here ta shikoni! Nuk ju hodha aspak fajin thjesht une thashe realitetin, dhe nese ky realitet ju djeg mbajeni se ju vjen mire per shtat. ate ironine e holle mbi cicerimat lere me dajen se ehhhhh kam pare mjaft he te keqen. Me vjen keq ta perseris perseri po keni marre dalldine e kam frike se do ju keputen frenat e do thyeni koken pas ndonje shkembi "Burri". Hajt selam nga Daja

----------


## sweet_babe

> mos e merr per keq odeon por ti kur kritikon vajzat shqiptare ke tendenc ti futesh te tera ne nje thes, dhe ti ulesh...dhe mashkulli s'pranon kritikat, pse kane te drejte ata te hidhen perpjete dhe femra te rri urte duke pranuar cfare thone?



*Hmmmmm.....dajo nje gje sme pelqen tek ty
pasi i kam lexuar e iu kam kthyer pergjigje cdo teme qe ke hapur ti
ngaj "femrave" e ne shumicen e rasteve si tha dhe patriotja ime Rexhua
ka dal qe ti i grumbullon te gjitha gocat shqiptare e i fut ne nje thes.....
jo te gjitha jemi njesoj....e aq me shume kur ti jeton ne Tirane
e shikon se cfare bejne "disa tipa" e per te vene duart ne koke eshte
jam dakort me ty...po aman jo te gjitha jane ashtu apo sillen ne ate menyre.....

Ne shumicen e rasteve femrat te hidhen ne gyrk e te kundershtojne
kur ju meshkujt nuk permbaheni dot nga argumentet tuaja dhe hiqeni si 
superior ose cuba para vajzave dhe mendoni se komentet qe beni
jane nje kenaqesi per ne...e ne duhet te rrim urte e tju puthim 
e tju marrim me te mire se mos prishet muhabeti kshu???? ajo kohe a lashte
e njerezise ka ikur....e ska me as qorr as budalla tani qe te pranoj cdo gje 
qe mund te thuhet e aq me keq per ta.....asnje njeriut si pelqejne komentet 
e ndryshme per ta...si edhe vete ju kur iu jep ndonje koment ndonje goc
thoni oooj duhet te rregullohem menjehere e i beni vetullat bashke
por nuk e jepni veten qe merziteni se doni te dukeni gjithmone
sikur sju ben gje pershtypje....nejse u zgjata shume po per mendimin tim
gocat si edhe cunat mundohen te jene sa me perfekte ne nje lidhje....
duan gjithemone kur te takohen "to look presantable" e rregullohen sa
me mire per ta bere ate darken apo takimin sa me romantik e me me kenaqesi....
por aman sduhet te perpiqesh te jesh perfekte me nje person qe t'i kujton 
se te do...se ska kuptim....~Just be yourself and have fun!!!!~  *

----------


## KaLTerSi

Keto xheremiadat e tua karshi femrave nuk paskan fund mer Daj Odeoni, fort te ngeshem paskish qene or ti !!!

----------


## Rebele

vallaj daje, jo per me then gje, po a nuk je icik si i vjeter per ti bere reformim gjinise femerore?

----------


## blueyes

Se pari ju pershendes te gjitheve kudo qe ndodheni ne keto monmente,ju falenderoj per opinionet tuaja,dhe sipas mendimit tim e pikerisht ky ishte qellimi i temes secili te japi opinioni e tij pasi vetem keshtyu mund te shtjellohet tema sa me qarte.....
Une nuk do ta qortoja "Dajen"pasi vete eksperienca e tij ndoshta e detyron te opinoje ne kete menyre ashtu sikurse une qe hapa kete teme,jam bazuar ne dicka ,ashtu sikurse djali shumekombesh qe arrin te konkludoje ne menyren e tij them se dhe ai eshte bazuar ne nje realitet, te perjetuar nga ai apo dikush tjeter???'Pak rendesi ka...Daja ne nje fare menyre ka te drejte pasi ka shume femra agresive po ashtu sikurse dhe meshkuj,por le te korigjojme vete kurre nuk eshte vone or " Bertter later than never"
Femra nga vete emri duhet te jete e  embelpo sa e brishte eshte melankolike nga vete natyra e saj per kete dallohemi opak nga meshkujt pasi ato thjeshte nuk e  shprehin dhe ky eshte gabim per mendimin tim ego ne ndjenja nuk ka,ashtu sikurse mashkulli deshiron te dije ndjenjat e femres ndaj tij,ashtu kemi nevoje dhe ne te dime mbi to...Por nese dicka nuk e  shpreh psikolologe smund te behemi e te hyjme ne trurin e dikujt...Me duhet te largohem puna me therret  besos a todos

----------


## gabriel

> Hola te gjitheve kudo qe jeni...
> Ju shkruan Ami nga Spanja,ku dielli ne keto momente rrezaton kudo e me frymezon mua te hap tema te tilla....
> Tju shtjelloj me pak fjale qellimin tim...
> Dua te di brenda mundesive sigurisht,si shoke qe ju konsideroj pasi ekskluzive i drejtohem meshkujve te forumit,se cfare ne te vertete nje femer do ta bente perfekte ne syte e nje mashkulli????
> Cilat jane ato gjera, qe vertet kane rendesi per juve???
> Cju ben te lumtur nelidhje me sjelljen e saj,te folurit,dominante apo ne te kundert????
> Eshte  evertete qe nje mashkulli te zgjuar nuk i konvenon prania e nje femre te zgjuare pasi plas sherri?????
> Deri ne cfare shkalle vleresohet inteligjenca e nje femre????
> Dhe se fundi dhe me kryesorja do te doja te dija me shume gjera per boten e brendeshme te nje mashkulli,cilat jane misteret qe ju fshihni nga ne???
> ...


Ishte njeher nje dac i madh dhe e la te bente sex me nje mace te madhe. Takimin e lane te "tre vllezerit frasheri", perballe piramides.
Daci u tha dhe kelysheve te tyre te vinin te benin sex me te.Pasi shkuan, secili prej kelysheve u ul ne nje bust dhe po shijonin rrezet e diellit ne nje dite identike si ajo qe pershkruan Ami  me larte.
Pasi priti nja 1 ore dhe e pa se macja nuk dukej askund, daci u tha kelysheve te tij se tashme kishte ardhur ora te iknin. Te gjithe dacat e vegjel u cuan dhe u bene gati te iknin. 
Ndersa njeri prej tyre vazhdonte te qendronte i ulur. Kur e pyeten pse nuk po ngrihej ai u pergjigj;;;
Une po rri te bej sex dhe pak....  :uahaha:  

- Me respekt gabriel !!!

----------


## PINK

virtytet e nje femre per te qene perfekt ne syte e nje mashkulli ---->

1. te dije te laje dhe hekurosi 
2. te dije te gatuaje 
3. te dije te rrise kalamaj .. dhe me shumice po pati mundesi 
4. te dije te fali kur ato tradhtojne 
5. te dije te degjoje mire .. dhe mos beje gafe te ktheje pergjigje 
6.te dije te sillet me vjerren dhe njerezit e burrit 
etc etc si puna e ketyre .. atehere nese i ben te gjitha keto je the perfect wife  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dito

> virtytet e nje femre per te qene perfekt ne syte e nje mashkulli ---->
> 
> 1. te dije te laje dhe hekurosi 
> 2. te dije te gatuaje 
> 3. te dije te rrise kalamaj .. dhe me shumice po pati mundesi 
> 4. te dije te fali kur ato tradhtojne 
> 5. te dije te degjoje mire .. dhe mos beje gafe te ktheje pergjigje 
> 6.te dije te sillet me vjerren dhe njerezit e burrit 
> etc etc si puna e ketyre .. atehere nese i ben te gjitha keto je the perfect wife


Haahahahahahaah :buzeqeshje: 
Me mire se kaq s`ka :buzeqeshje: (shaka) 
Te dije te sillet te bisedoje dhe jo egoja ta mbizoteroje kjo eshte e gjitha. NEjse spo shkruaj me ne kete teme se paskan dale gocat me cifte ne krah per mua.

----------


## green

Edhe te terheqe vargonj roberie gjithe diten duke buzeqeshur. Mos me thuaj etc etc ti Pinko mua duke lene jashte gjene me te rendesishme :ngerdheshje: ..lol

Per te gjitha pyetjet qe ke bere Ami, pergjigjet do ndryshojne aq shume nga nje person tek tjetri. Per kete te siguroj! :buzeqeshje:  Sepse nuk eshte kot dhe ajo shprehja: "Per cdo njeri ekziston nje njeri tjeter ne kete bote qe e kompleton natyrshem." Dhe njerezit jane kaq te ndryshem...  :kryqezohen:

----------


## PINK

> Edhe te terheqe vargonj roberie gjithe diten duke buzeqeshur. Mos me thuaj etc etc ti Pinko mua duke lene jashte gjene me te rendesishme..lol



harrova me kryesoren .. qe ka qene nje nga virtytet shekullore .. qe femra shqiptare do ta ruaje me dinjitet dhe shume pasion  " larja e kembeve " me uje te ngrohte .. po jo shume te nxehte se na digjen burrat pastaj ..  :ngerdheshje:  ( femra para se ti lani kembet burrit .. fusni doren tuaj me pare .. make sure uji eshte i pranueshem per kembet aq delikate te burrave tone ) lol

----------


## green

Bingo Pinku!  :pa dhembe:   Po te mendohesh dhe pak me mire, po mireeee ama, te siguroj qe ajo lista do zgjatet e zgjatet pa fund, sepse perfeksioni e dashur eshte ne evolim te perjetshem!!! :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KaLTerSi

> sepse perfeksioni e dashur eshte nje evolim i perjetshem!!!


E shoh qe jeni shume te frymezuara dhe nuk dua tua nderpres hovin por me duket se femra ideale ka marre tatpjeten e po i shkon kondra ketij evolimit per perfeksion qe aludoni ju te dyja. I eshte tekur per barazi femres...  :ngerdheshje: 
Eh si vane ato kohera ku femra kishte rrolin e cirakut ne shtepi he? 
Hajde djema mos u deshperoni se keni kujtime qindravjecare!!!

P.S. Si ushtare te bindur qenkemi rreshtuar ngjyrat njera pas tjetres.

----------


## PINK

ehh cna i preve hovin e frymezimit mi Kaltroo .. po filloja ti besoja dhe vete ato qe po shkruaja .. aq me frymezim dhe pasion isha  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

te jet flirty

----------

